# Dein 1.11.11 – Die Zwischenergebnisse



## Markus Kolletzky (3. November 2011)

Letzte Woche haben wir dazu aufgerufen, euren 1.11.11 fotografisch festzuhalten. Es sind bislang vier Beiträge eingereicht worden, welche tolle Eindrücke des Tages darstellten.


Martin war in Kathmandu und hat dort ein wenig das Alltagsleben auf den Straßen festgehalten
Momo95 hat die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und ist mit seiner nagelneuen Canon auf die Pirsch gegangen, um schöne Herbstimpressionen einzufangen.
Markus war in Krakau und hat uns aus der polnischen Metropole ebenfalls Bilder mitgebracht.
sight011 hat sich den Hund seiner Freundin geschnappt, ist an den See gegangen und hat diesen Eindruck festgehalten.
Man merkt, dass sich der Herbst und vor allem das schöne Wetter an diesem Tag durch die Bilder gezogen hat. Natürlich werden weiterhin Aufnahmen von eurem 1.11.11 angenommen und im Showroom ausgestellt. Wenn ihr also noch Bilder habt, dann immer her damit.

*=> zum Showroom*


----------

